

Interview with SmartThings: How a Faulty Pipe Unlocked The Internet of Things - jonmarkgo
http://www.twilio.com/blog/2012/12/smartthings-interview.html

======
ars
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/smartthings/smartthings-...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/smartthings/smartthings-
make-your-world-smarter)

------
ars
This is a great idea, but it's much much much too expensive.

I want the sensors to be under $10, and maybe a $50 - $100 hub to work with
them.

Edit: And there's a service fee???? (Waived for the first customers.) No way!!
am I relying on something that needs to 3rd party to work. (Never even mind
the fact that you have to pay them - just the fact that they need to exist
makes this a non-starter for me.)

~~~
rsgalloway
Check out micasaverde.com and mios.com. Offers the same type of home
automation products with no service fee, and there's an API if you want to
hack it.

